# Help! Canon FD lens won't mount to Canon AE-1



## Steven Jones (May 12, 2015)

I posted this in the Canon forum before I found this film forum  

I just got my first AE-1 from ebay and separately ordered a Canon FD 50mm 1.4 lens. I can't get it to mount. It looks like it should just pop on by aligning the red dots and twisting to lock. It doesn't "pop on." It feels kinda like something is blocking it from being able to go flush on the camera so that I can twist to lock. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## timor (May 12, 2015)

Which red dots ? This on the body and locking ring ? That's not enough, you have to make sure the locking ring is turned completely to the left and and it's red dot is aligned with aperture and distance mark. Then the lens will mount.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 18, 2015)

The breech mount on the lens may have been unlocked and turned into the mounted position ... hard for me to describe ... normally this only occurs once the lens is pushed against the male camera mount to release it so it can turn ... someone can take a screwdriver, push the release, and turn the breech lock on the lens ... still difficult for me to explain ... especially since I got rid of my FD stuff so long ago.


----------



## timor (May 18, 2015)

I don't think OP is interested anymore. Maybe found solution.


----------

